# RRP Outreach



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Now the gov't wants our help advertising the RRP Rule.

There are some stuffers and postcards you can download. I wonder if you can use the logo on the right?


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

RCP said:


> Now the gov't wants our help advertising the RRP Rule.


I'm sure they do.......Shysters!


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

They get my help when they pay me a third of their salary.....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

This topic keeps getting worse and worse. I will be glad when all the laws and rules pertaining to those laws are established and not being changed every week.

That logo should be accessed by all who are authorized for the service.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

There's something real disturbing about the type of advertisement they want us to spread around. "If you’re not certified we WILL KILL YOU" Instead of trying to scare everyone half to death why not try to provide a bit of info that this thing is all about. Trying to prevent lead poisoning. From everything I have read so far this thing just seems to be a huge mess. Nobody really knows anything, and this is coming from a site like this where you have some pretty smart people who are well informed on issues. Imagine the millions of people that are not here, who most likely don't have internet, spend their free time in bars that this will affect and they have no freaking clue about this thing.

Somehow the people at the EPA missed the lesson on reality in the real world. All this law does in my mind is separate the legit guys from the hacks out there by even a larger margin than ever before. With today’s economy this is only going to hurt the legit and help the hacks prosper even more. Freaking sad but ture. 

Pat


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Well I would like to restrict the word "peeps" as much as possible but that is not possible. Miss, or partial info is the goal IMO. If laws are written but not clarified, all interpretation (lawyers) is permitted. 

Get a good one or roll the dice. Who's good at craps........


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll help them spread the word when they make it unlawful to hire a contractor not certified. 

Right now, we bare all the cost and responsibility and derive no real benefits.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Rediculous


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Was listening to the radio today and there was an add for a window and siding company. They said something to the effect of... "We are certified for the new lead laws effective 4/22". 

I guess _someone _is ready.


----------



## www.icopainting.com (Feb 16, 2010)

I for one am feeling better about the whole thing. I talked to the head of enforcement for the rrp rule in region 2 on Thursday and she actualy made me feel better about it (meaning she said there was no whistle blower provision, and that you don't get an automatic fine, but they will send you letters and actualy work with you for a couple of years before they fine you). It will change things, but it is what it is, and I think profit can be made still and to be compliant. The only problem are the drunk painters out there saying they are certified but jacking down the prices on the market while we have to raise ours. But hey, they have had these same basic laws in most of Europe for decades, and they make out ok.


----------



## www.icopainting.com (Feb 16, 2010)

What is it that they say? "Not all painters are drunks, but all drunks like to paint." :jester:


----------



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

www.icopainting.com said:


> I for one am feeling better about the whole thing. I talked to the head of enforcement for the rrp rule in region 2 on Thursday and she actualy made me feel better about it (meaning she said there was no whistle blower provision, and that you don't get an automatic fine, but they will send you letters and actualy work with you for a couple of years before they fine you).
> 
> The thing is if this work is new to you and you still have questions about how to do the work after you take the class. Call the EPA go right to the source and tell them you are doing a lead job and would like an inspector to come by and go over the project with you to make sure you are doing things correctly.It helps to be proactive and they will not penalize you while working with them.It seems lot of the confusion is comming from the instructors most of them have never worked in construction so when there faced with a question that they can't find an answer to in a book they make up things or pass the buck


----------



## www.icopainting.com (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds reasonable. I spend a lot of time on the phone with the epa, and get different answers all the time. The epa is not the boogie man, and some of the instrucors are mixing in HUD and abatement laws into the rrp rule, when that is not the case. Take it all with a grain of salt and do your best to comply.


----------

